# [bug?] Automatic Key Profile Selection doesn't set all profile environment variables



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

TL/DR - Automatic profile selection doesn't bring with it all driver profile settings, keeping previous user's preferences active despite new profile being chosen. 'chill' acceleration setting for example. 

Key selection is set to just Frully or GF phone keys. I have a second identical profile of 'frully' called 'frully chill' that lets me quick toggle it on for stop/go traffic. I confirm the profile selection DOES happen - name changes at the top, most settings change, but a few don't. I often conclude drives on 'frully chill' then get into the car again later where 'frully' is selected automatically.

When the car sets the profile (via auto key selection) it sets the seat, steering wheel, and mirror settings correctly (usually), as well as most driver preference settings (haven't checked them all). Specifically I find that it doesn't turn chill off, and I suspect other driver preference variables got missed too (steering weight, etc). Chill is the obvious one because it stays displayed on the top left and I have verified this in driving dynamics. Going into the driver profile selection menu and manually choosing the profile chosen by auto-selection (again) causes the computer to update all the variables. (again as example, 'chill' turns off)

Anyone else notice this behaviour?

late 2018 M3D LR 110xxx
2019.28.2 320fba0


----------



## ravisorg (Jun 27, 2018)

I’ve noticed this too. Doesn’t happen all the time, and I have a sneaking suspicion it has to do with how quickly I switch it into drive (or reverse) after getting in the car (eg flipping it into “gear” before the seat is finished adjusting.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Interesting sub-bug that I've found...

If I let it linger, where frully-chill's profile is loaded as frully (leaving chill on for the whole drive). After I park and return to the car...the chill setting gets SAVED to the frully profile. I can switch between GF and frully and have it stay on at that point.


----------



## ravisorg (Jun 27, 2018)

Frully said:


> Interesting sub-bug that I've found...


Yup, can confirm, I've seen that too...

But once I reverted that (changed the settings back to how I wanted them) I haven't seen it happen since. I haven't tried to replicate, but also haven't seen it.


----------

